# Demolishing illegal buildings



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Not as straightforward as it sounds, apparently.

60,000 illegal homes in Malaga, 40,000 in Cádiz, 50,000 in Valencia - but hardly any demolition orders are going through.

What do you think? Should there be a blanket amnesty? Or should the government hire unemployed construction workers to take them down, at least the most blatantly intrusive ones?

Up against a brick wall (El País in English, 30/9/2013)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Not as straightforward as it sounds, apparently.
> 
> 60,000 illegal homes in Malaga, 40,000 in Cádiz, 50,000 in Valencia - but hardly any demolition orders are going through.
> 
> ...


No blanket amnesty where rural land has been blighted by concrete monstrosities. But some of these could be taken over by local authorities to rehome those evicted and to provide affordable social housing.

Maybe some kind of Commission should be set up in each province to examine the situation in their area..


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

is that picture for real?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

cambio said:


> is that picture for real?


Believe it or not, I've seen worse....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cambio said:


> is that picture for real?


this one is - near me!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

cambio said:


> is that picture for real?


Looks a lot like the view from Cala de Mijas looking up into the hills.

Hmmm?
Yes I would turn a number of these places into secure accommodation to house *any official from any discipline* who was involved in the building from the plan up.
They could then be gainfully employed renovating the rest for Social Housing (as has been said) with subsidised rents funded via their brown envelops.


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> this one is - near me!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_2lGkEU4Xs

I heard this song is going to become Spain's new national hymn. Can someone verify this?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Maybe I have different needs to most but why would anyone want to live like that in the first place?

There are some around here and they are ghastly.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

playamonte said:


> Looks a lot like the view from Cala de Mijas looking up into the hills.
> 
> Hmmm?
> Yes I would turn a number of these places into secure accommodation to house *any official from any discipline* who was involved in the building from the plan up.
> They could then be gainfully employed renovating the rest for Social Housing (as has been said) with subsidised rents funded via their brown envelops.


Well said! 
I wanted to 'like' this post but for some reason couldn't...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> Maybe I have different needs to most but why would anyone want to live like that in the first place?
> 
> There are some around here and they are ghastly.


Depends what you lived in before, doesn't it?

For lots of young Spaniards, brought up in tiny, overcrowded village houses or city flats, a modern new home of your own, with all mod cons, was a dream come true. The boom and accompanying cheap mortgages made it possible - till the bubble burst.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

That's true I guess, I never understood the need for so many flats here so it's probably a step up.
Not everybody like a detached property I imagine.

It's still a blight on the countryside though if you ask me.


----------

